# Gordon Brown



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I would just like to thank him in advance for giving us another good Butt Fucking this afternoon and taking the total Tax rises since this bunch of money wasting pricks came in to power to over 100   . For those of you who can't do maths that's 10 per year.

Since 1997, the amount raised by the Chancellor through personal taxes, which include income tax, national insurance and council tax, has doubled from Â£175.5 billion to Â£369.9 billion - more than a billion pounds of taxes a day.

Here are the first 80:

1997

1. Council tax up 6.5 per cent to Band D average of Â£688
2. Mortgage tax relief cut from 15 per cent to 10 per cent, saving Chancellor Â£800million-a-year
3. Â£5billion-a-year tax grab on retirement savings by scrapping dividend tax credits for pension funds
4. Private medical insurance tax relief for pensioners abolished
5. Health insurance taxed again
6. Fuel tax escalator up, leading to inflation-busting rises on petrol prices
7. Vehicle excise duty up
8. Tobacco duty escalator up (as fuel)
9. Stamp duty increased on properties over Â£250,000
10. Corporation tax changes
11. Windfall tax on privatised utilities, designed to raise Â£5.2billion

1998

12. Married couples' allowance cut from 15 per cent to 10 per cent from April 1999
13. Tax on travel insurance up
14. Tax on casinos and gaming machines up 
15. Fuel tax escalator brought forward
16. Tax on company cars increased
17. Tax relief for foreign earnings abolished
18. Tax concession for certain professions abolished 
19. Capital gains tax imposed on certain non-residents
20. Reinvestment relief restricted
21. Corporation tax payments brought forward
22. Stamp duty on properties increased again
23. Some petrol and oil duties raised 
24. Additional diesel duties
25. Landfill tax up, from Â£7 to Â£10 per ton 
26. Council tax up by 8.6 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£747

1999

27. Upper earnings limit for National Insurance contributions raised above inflation
28. National Insurance for self-employed people raised
29. Married couple's allowance abolished from 2000 for under-65s
30. Mortgage interest relief abolished from April 2000, increasing typical bill for average homeowner by Â£240-a-year
31. New rules to stop contractors in IT industry setting up firms to reduce their tax bills
32. High mileage discount for company cars cut
33. Tobacco duty escalator brought forward
34. Insurance premium tax up from one to five per cent
35. Vocational training relief abolished
36. Employer's National Insurance contributions extended to all benefits-in-kind
37. VAT on some banking services increased
38. Premiums paid to tenants by landlords taxed
39. Duty on minor oils, such as fuel oil, up
40. Vehicle excise duties for lorries up
41. Landfill tax escalator introduced
42. Stamp duty on properties increased again
43. Council tax up by 6.7 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£798

2000

44. Tobacco duties up by five per cent above inflation 
45. Stamp duty on properties increased again
46. Extra taxation of life assurance companies
47. Rules extended on companies using foreign subsidiaries to shelter profits in low tax regime
48. Council tax up by 6.1 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£847

2001

49. Council tax up by 6.4 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£901

2002

50. Personal allowances for everybody under the age of 65 frozen 
51. National Insurance rate to rise from 10 per cent to 11 per cent from April 2003
52. New NI band for higher earners 
53. National Insurance for employers rises from 11 per cent to 12 per cent 
54. Self-employed also rises by 1 per cent
55. North Sea taxation up 
56. Tax on some alcoholic drinks up
57. New stamp duty regime aimed at stamping out tax avoidance 
58. New rules on loan relationships
59. Council tax up by 8.2 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£976

2003

60. VAT on electronically supplied services
61. IR35 applied to domestic workers to stop families from reducing tax bills on nannies 
62. Betting duty change
63. Tax on red diesel and fuel oil up
64. Rules extended on companies using foreign subsidiaries to shelter profits in low tax regime extended to Ireland 
65. Vehicle excise duty up by Â£5 on cars and vans
66. Council tax up by 12.9 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£1,102

2004

67. New 19 per cent tax rate for owner-managed businesses
68. Six-fold increase in the amount of tax paid by tradesmen for using their vans outside working hours. For basic rate tax-paters, an annual rise of Â£110 to Â£660
69. UK transfer pricing introduced, substantially increasing red tape on British firms
70. Increase in rate of tax on discretionary trusts becomes 40 per cent 
71. Increase in tax on red diesel fuel
72. Increase in tax on red diesel fuels, including LPG (liquid petroleum gas) 
73. Council tax up by 5.9 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£1,167

2005

74. Cancellation of stamp duty land tax relief on disadvantaged areas
75. Tax on North Sea oil firms doubled from 10 per cent to 20 per cent
75. Tax on North Sea oil firms doubled from 10 per cent to 20 per cent
76. 0 per cent rate of corporation tax abolished which had been introduced by Mr Brown to encourage small businesses 
77. Council tax up by 4.1 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£1,214

2006

78. Clampdown on trusts and insurance policies commonly used to cut future inheritance bills
79. Increase of Â£45 in vehicle excise duty for gas-guzzling 4x4s cars
80. Council tax up by 4.5 per cent for average bill on Band D property to Â£1,268

AND COUNTING :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: AND YET PEOPLE STILL KEEP VOTING FOR THEM


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And he takes the credit for cuts *now* which wont come into effect until Labour are booted out of Goverment and the Conservatives have to take the shit by making cuts to cover them!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> And he takes the credit for cuts *now* which wont come into effect until Labour are booted out of Goverment and the Conservatives have to take the shit by making cuts to cover them!!


It is not often I agree with you Neil, but this time you have hit the nail on the head. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cnut nuff said


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow. Thanks Dick. :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Wow. Thanks Dick. :-*


You are always kissing dick Neil :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> I would just like to thank him in advance for giving us another good Butt Fucking this afternoon and taking the total Tax rises since this bunch of money wasting pricks came in to power to over 100   . For those of you who can't do maths that's 10 per year.
> 
> Since 1997, the amount raised by the Chancellor through personal taxes, which include income tax, national insurance and council tax, has doubled from Â£175.5 billion to Â£369.9 billion - more than a billion pounds of taxes a day.
> 
> ...


Blairs 1997 election mantra, instead of "Education, education, education", should have instead been "Taxation, taxation, taxation."

Still, at least the schools, hospitals, public services, law and order, overseas relations, manufacturing and general public morale is in good shape. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Thanks Dick. :-*
> ...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> Still, at least the schools, hospitals, public services, law and order, overseas relations, manufacturing and general public morale is in good shape. :wink:


LMFAO and just spat Ribena on my Laptop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love the way he has reduced Income Tax to 20p and aligned National Insurance so he gets it all back, how stupid does he think we are - thinking about it there are enough idiots in this country who have kept voting him back in so obviously very stupid.

FFS come on people WAKE UP [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jbell said:


> Since 1997, the amount raised by the Chancellor through personal taxes, which include income tax, national insurance and council tax, has doubled from Â£175.5 billion to Â£369.9 billion - more than a billion pounds of taxes a day.


I'm sorry, but I really don't get your point?

Taxes have gone up. You might as well complain that rain comes down.

Taxes have been increased because spending has increased. Increases in spending are generally "popular" and people vote for politicians who promise to spend more money on education, health, schools and soft furry animals. If "the majority" (a term not really relevant to the UK voting system) of people want more spending, that really implies that the majority of people will also accept higher taxes. Or that they believe a combination of a really really big tooth fairy, and Santa working for the other 364 days in a year, can magic up some free money / hospitals / schools / furry animals.

The sTories are now starting to mumble about committing to Labour's spending plans if (lol, "if") they ever get elected again. So if they're both planning on spending the same, don't expect taxes to fall a great deal. Apart from all the savings that they'll make on "waste and inefficiency" of course :roll:

Do I believe/agree/support that the extra tax money has been wisely spent? No, no, and no. Way way too many bureaucrats, administrators and accountants have been employed, leaving little of the extra cash to pay for extra nurses, new equipment and hard-working furry animals. All justified because we now have "targets" for just about everything which means that most of the extra money has gone on flashy new laptops for the administrators so that they can report against their targets.

But the public wanted targets to see that their extra tax money was being well spent.

I blame "the public".

And I'm glad that I'm not one of them.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Since 1997, the amount raised by the Chancellor through personal taxes, which include income tax, national insurance and council tax, has doubled from Â£175.5 billion to Â£369.9 billion - more than a billion pounds of taxes a day.
> ...


My point is the current Government is raping this country of money and taking it by any means necessary, a prime example of this is the pension fund raid of Â£5bn which has taken approximatly 2/3 off the value of most pensions so we are all poorer, then claiming to spend it on Public Sector improvements, when actually what they do is piss it up the wall:

400,000 extra public servants to do nothing.
Wall paper for their offices at Â£200 per roll amongst other things
Holidays
Travel expenses have tripled since Labour came to power
Final Salary Pensions for MP's when everyone else is loosing theirs
Task forces to do everything
Ignoring research after spending millions on it (Speed Cameras)
ETC

"Kids in a sweet shop" comes to mind.

When are they and the public going to realise that throwing money at a problem does not solve anything, the problems are ingrained into the way this country is run, it is not financial it is in the system.

As you said, if the money was spent wisely. I would not really have a problem so long as I could see some benefit e.g road tax being spent on the roads. But I can't and probably never will.

To offset the tax cuts he is borrowing more which in the long term fucks this country up again, it is a no win situation for us and by the time everyone notices it will be blamed on the next government.

They are a typical Labour Government "Tax and Spend", it is the same thing as the 70's and when(?) the tories get in they will spend most of their time paying off the Â£400m+ debt Gordon has got us in otherwise this country will be bankrupt.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jbell said:


> My point is


I pretty much agree. If only *we *were in charge. :wink:

But I think it's a case of "you get what you ask for". We ("the public") demand better public services. The govt promise to provide better services, and so we vote them in. We understand, deep down, that our decision means increases in taxes, but we think better services will be worth it.

"We" then demand to see where/how/when the money is being spent, because we don't trust politicans (see, we're not totally stupid). Hence the armies of administrators, bureaucrats, consultants, advisors, task forces, reviews, etc, etc, etc, ad nauseum. That's what I have the problem with - my tax money NOT being spent on what I expected it to be spent on and what it clearly needs to be spent on.

But "we" asked for it. We - and particularly the tabloid press - demand "accountability" from our politicians. So we get all the arse-coverers (aka administrators et al) employed by the govt of the day. We get all the accountants inventing stats and "creating" measures to defeat the targets.

What annoys me is anyone believing - and saying - that the sTories will be any different. Bullshit. They will be no better, no worse, only different. And now they're only very slightly different.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I can hold my head high because I have never voted for the tossers 

Brown is a complete slime ball, if he gets elected as leader they will be out for sure


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Increase in tax is fine IF a) Its spent on things the country wants b) you can see an improvement in the area/services they choice to spend it on and c) They don't try to hide tax rises as being for the good of something like the environment when its clearly jumping on the band wagon to rape us further while pretending its for the best.

I think we should offshore the government!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think we should offshore the government!


At least they would still call themselves Gordon and Tony when they call. :wink:

Tax is easy to avoid, move to another country. If you choose to stay you choose to pay.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Lest we forget.....

Kenneth Clarke 
Norman Lamont 
John Major 
Nigel Lawson 
Geoffrey Howe

And people complain about 11 Gordon Brown budgets????

"Fate has no more fickle a mistress than irony" :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The problem is that the public don't seem to link increased spending with increased taxes. They want increased spending but don't appear to think about where the money is coming from.

The logical next step was for a government to increase spending but hide all the tax increases as stealth taxes so that it's not immediately obvious.

That the money has been wasted is another issue, but we all know that if there is no motivation to be efficient with spending (ie profit motive), money is wasted.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> The problem is that the public don't seem to link increased spending with increased taxes. They want increased spending but don't appear to think about where the money is coming from.
> 
> The logical next step was for a government to increase spending but hide all the tax increases as stealth taxes so that it's not immediately obvious.
> 
> That the money has been wasted is another issue, but we all know that if there is no motivation to be efficient with spending (ie profit motive), money is wasted.


What we should link public spending increases to, is associated raised service levels for those same services. Merely spending more means nothing.

Trouble is we than need the metrics to measure service level improvements. With labour that has entailed hiring 1,000s of civil servants and a burgeoning of useless middle management to administer and report. Adding more bureaucracy and above all cost.

It's self-defeating and we will keep on going around in circles - pledge to spend to improve public services; spend; hire more civil servants to admisister and measure; declare it inefficient when bureaucrats start taking over; then cut spending; next inbound gov't declare it will spend more on public services...round again

Maybe we should outsource our Govt to Bangalore...at least they could be allowed to be usless AND cheap.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Excellent Gary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Still, at least the schools, hospitals, public services, law and order, overseas relations, manufacturing and general public morale is in good shape. :wink:
> ...


Just wait until Tony goes and good old Gordon has *ALL* the power, that's when the shit will really hit the fan. [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]

And what's up with his bottom lip when he talks? It looks like he's about to burst into tears and sulk.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Didn't the Stranglers make a song called 'Gordon Brown' ?

I feel a comedy record coming on...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for the inspiration Gary..........Sing along now....... <que Stranglers tune>

Gordon Brown taxes for fun
Lays us down with our dough and some
Shafts us all night
No use to fight
Never a frown with Gordon Brown

Every time just like the last
Fiscal policy tied to the mast
To distant lands
High earners disband
Never a frown with Gordon Brown

Gordon Brown thinks he's is helping
Through the ages our money he's shedding
From far away
Stays for a day
Never a frown with Gordon Brown.

ta dum de da, la dum te dee.....................


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I really want to shoot the Fucker it hurts me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> to rape us further while pretending its for the best.


Would you say NO to this?? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

depends whos doing the raping.


----------

